# CO2 inline atomizer clogged



## Martin in Holland (16 Oct 2013)

I cleaned my CO2 inline atomizer 2 times now, once left to soak for 1 hour in bleach and once left to soak in hydrogen peroxide for 24 hours, but it still seems to be clogged because I can't seem to get the bubble counter higher than 2 bubbles per second while the other atomizer's bubble counter gives me 8 per second (both atomizers are fed by 1 CO2 pressure bottle of 2 liters, but even before when I only had one atomizer it already gave me this problem) ......please help....what can I do to get it better again?


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2013)

In my experience you have a gas leak.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

Or your Reg doesn't have enough Grunt.


Your co2 could be just finding the easiest route, so it's coming out of one diffuser rather than the other.


----------

